# Tonights Boxing: Stevenson vs Bika RBR - Starts 3PM EST 8PM UK



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Unusually early start for this one. Just making sure incase some of you hadn't realised! :good


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, didn't realize this.

THANKS.

- And oddly, Joshua comes later, so the main event might be earlier than the typically-expected 5 pm.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Is this on UK TV?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

No idea.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Just turn this into the rbr too


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Just turn this into the rbr too


Wtf what time is this shit..

Was planning to leave early to go watch furious 7 then come and watch boxing...

Might have to revise my plans.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Just turn this into the rbr too


Was planning on it :good


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Check the ESPN calender guys....ever since PBC started i've been fucked up too.....recommend you bookmark it

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12508267/boxing-fight-schedule


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn just checked it starts in 3 minutes.. Boxing first then furious 7 after.. Nice!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Excited to see Julian Williams skill today


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's on cbs btw


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Coming on now.....:horse


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Card starting. For those in need of a way to watch...

http://pastebin.com/6DKNUDHR


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

How did Adonis end up facing Bika? I mean nobody should mess with Sakio unless you HAD to.....'nam sayin'.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

wow_junky said:


> Is this on UK TV?


Stevenson fight on sky, Beterbiev unless they show it later is not


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> Stevenson fight on sky, Beterbiev unless they show it later is not


Sky sports? Away at the moment but have the sky sports card on to record... Can't see boxing on any other channels on the TV guide


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Beterbiev and Campillo in the ring!

I'm fully on Beterbiev's dick. He'd best not let me down haha! I got Artur 'About Billions' Beterbiev in 3 rounds.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

[HR][/HR]Undercard starting right now.

Dickenson vs Simmons (CW)

Halfway through round one, these guys looked pretty darned good.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Uh oh. :scaredas:

Camp is in trouble!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Beterbiev > Kovalev


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Beterbiev and Campillo in the ring!
> 
> I'm fully on Beterbiev's dick. He'd best not let me down haha! I got Artur 'About Billions' Beterbiev in 3 rounds.


I think that for maybe 5-6 rounds, Campillo will pull out all the tricks and expose Beterbiev for the off-balance brawler that he is. - But then Beterbiev will find an opening, and take him out / send the matador into retirement. It should be a very good / humbling experience for Artur.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I think that for maybe 5-6 rounds, Campillo will pull out all the tricks and expose Beterbiev for the off-balance brawler that he is. - But then Beterbiev will find an opening, and take him out / send him into retirement. Tt should be a very good / humbling experience for Artur.


Campillo already tasted the canvas in round 1


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Fuck missing it so far


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Campillo already tasted the canvas in round 1


Eh? Coral have it listed as a 2am start. It's 1/40 for BB to win, but still


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Beterbiev > Kovalev


Betrviev much more open to shots.. Kovalev likely beats him by boxing him with straight shots


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev is better


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Eh? Coral have it listed as a 2am start. It's 1/40 for BB to win, but still


They're wrong. The fight is on right now, third round just finished.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a KO


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

damn. guy is lethal


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> What a KO


Round 4 I take it?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Man those replays with artur walking away slowly make him look like such a quiet composed stone cold killer 

Kovalev needs to keep his eyes behind his back betrviev is coming.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Markyboy86 said:


> Round 4 I take it?


Yeah, Campillo was taking a beating


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That's nice they're using the punch force
973 pounds of force


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's nice they're using the punch force
> 973 pounds of force


Android apps as commercials and pure fighter interviews.. Haymon having hard time finding people to advertise..

But idgaf hopefully this series is successful..


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Krusher beats Beterbiev _right now_ but remember it's only his 8th fight


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

That was an excellent knockout.


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

Spoiler



Fucking hell, Cloud and now campillo just destroyed. Beterbievs power is insane.


 Idiotic to ask about title fights so soon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Android apps as commercials and pure fighter interviews.. Haymon having hard time finding people to advertise..
> 
> But idgaf hopefully this series is successful..


Yeah that's how the NBC card was also. At least he's giving the fighter's story to the audience to build a fan base. They're deep in the red now, but hopefully this leads to big returns in the future


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

So wait how long til the Stevenson fight?


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that's how the NBC card was also. At least he's giving the fighter's story to the audience to build a fan base. They're deep in the red now, but hopefully this leads to big returns in the future


Exactly that's what hbo and showtime are good at so it's good as commercials he is using it as a way for people to connect with the fighters more then just luring them in waiting for a KO but making people become fans of fighters. .


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Krusher beats Beterbiev _right now_ but remember it's only his 8th fight


After a while it's going to become a good fight.. Betrviev can only get better as he progresses and has a few things he can work on..


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice promo for pac may fight.. Epic fight can't wait.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

FM-Pac hype


...Meh.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah, Campillo was taking a beating


Guys a beast


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn. Sky Sports didn't show Campillo-Beterbiev.

it sound like the old man is finally done. Sad.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

glad they got rid of the orchestral music for the fighter walk outs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That Mayweather pacquiao promo was nice


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Here we go

Main event in the ring...


Go Sakio (?) :bart :lol:


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Froch vs Stevenson would of been a real interesting fight.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That Mayweather pacquiao promo was nice


Good fight so far I know we were some of the very few who said this would be an entertaining and competitive fight because of bikas awkwardness


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

man adonis would get destroyed by kovalev


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Good fight so far I know we were some of the very few who said this would be an entertaining and competitive fight because of bikas awkwardness


Yeah you don't have an easy time with Bika


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Bika's looking shit. Stevenson playing safe, keeping him at range.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bika's chin is nice. Anthony Dirrell's power needs to be rated accordingly


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Stevenson is too strong for Bika.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bika's chin is nice. Anthony Dirrell's power needs to be rated accordingly


Bika's always been tough as old boots, he's just looking clueless here.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lovely knockdown!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Been a bit of a shit fight overall though.


----------



## PenaParty (Dec 10, 2014)

Steven has no fucking stamina, he's not going for the KO because he knows he came in with a half full tank.

Bika has been a sitting duck for the majority of this fight, a well conditioned Stevenson would've kayoed him inside 6.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

PenaParty said:


> Steven has no fucking stamina, he's not going for the KO because he knows he came in with a half full tank.
> 
> Bika has been a sitting duck for the majority of this fight, a well conditioned Stevenson would've kayoed him inside 6.


Nobody stops Bika.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I think the people I see giving Stevenson shit are being very unfair. He looked awesome, to me. 

Well, as awesome as one can look against Bika.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think the people I see giving Stevenson shit are being very unfair. He looked awesome, to me.
> 
> Well, as awesome as one can look against Bika.


He did look good. He can give Kovalev problems with that straight left. Stevenson/Kovalev is a damn good fight right now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson fought well, but he only has 1 gear


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

no mention of Kovalev :yep


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Kovalev ices him, Stevenson is such a one trick pony


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> Stevenson fought well, but he only has 1 gear


This. :deal

He may have a shot against Kovalev, but there are simply more ways for Kovalev to win than vice versa IMO.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think the people I see giving Stevenson shit are being very unfair. He looked awesome, to me.
> 
> Well, as awesome as one can look against Bika.


Awesome is a bit generous. He looked good vs a well-worn SMW who's lost every big fight he's ever had (bar the time he won the title, which was vacant). He was smart enough to keep it at range 'cause Bika is clueless unless he can make it a dirty, rough fight.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> no mention of Kovalev :yep


The trend seems to be that PBC will never ask good post fight questions


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Stevenson fought well, but he only has 1 gear


I think he has more gears but when we saw him step them up against Fonfara he was gassed and his punches had nothing on them in the late rounds. In here he showed he can pace himself for 12.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think he has more gears but when we saw him step them up against Fonfara he was gassed and his punches had nothing on them in the late rounds. In here he showed he can pace himself for 12.


Swings and roundabouts though mate; He paced himself but there was nothing coming back to worry him unduly.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Felix said:


> Awesome is a bit generous. He looked good vs a well-worn SMW who's lost every big fight he's ever had (bar the time he won the title, which was vacant). He was smart enough to keep it at range 'cause Bika is clueless unless he can make it a dirty, rough fight.


Has anyone ever looked better than that against Bika? I had it 119-107. He won 11 rounds and scored 2 official and 1 unofficial knockdown. He showed he can take a punch better than many thought, he showed he can pace himself out 12 rounds and maintain his power late, he showed good skill, good combo's AT TIMES (that right hook to the body is lovely).

I don't think you can fault his performance really.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I must say though. Those scorecards were fucking disgusting. 115-111? How can you possibly give Bika 5 rounds.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think he has more gears but when we saw him step them up against Fonfara he was gassed and his punches had nothing on them in the late rounds. In here he showed he can pace himself for 12.


yeah the KD's against Fonfara and how hurt he was made him shoot his wad early then.....Fonfara has always been a late finisher too


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> yeah the KD's against Fonfara and how hurt he was made him shoot his wad early then.....Fonfara has always been a late finisher too


Yeah. Fonfara is the comeback king. What impressed me against fonfara was how Stevenson found a way to win rounds when he was too tired to even move. He started going forwards with a high guard and hammering the body to back Fonfara off him, and it worked.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think he has more gears but when we saw him step them up against Fonfara he was gassed and his punches had nothing on them in the late rounds. In here he showed he can pace himself for 12.


Its not hard to pace yourself when not much is coming back. Basically all night Stevenson could choose the pace of the fight. Fonfara MADE Stevenson work much harder than he wanted. Bika didnt do anything for the most part of the fight and when he did Stevenson had no problem to avoide these crude swings.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think the people I see giving Stevenson shit are being very unfair. He looked awesome, to me.
> 
> Well, as awesome as one can look against Bika.


I agree, Stevenson looked about as good as he's ever been. Nice & controlled, also.

However, I saw one thing that bodes well for Kovalev: There were a number of times when Bika landed solid rights on Stevenson, and many of those were thrown from a shift-stance, esp the switch right hook. Stevenson, who is overall an excellent defensive fighter, doesn't seem to know how to defend against this tactic.

OK quick: What modern, orthodox fighter is a master of the switch punch?

:hey


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I agree, Stevenson looked about as good as he's ever been. Nice & controlled, also.
> 
> However, I saw one thing that bodes well for Kovalev: There were a number of times when Bika landed solid rights on Stevenson, and many of those were thrown from a shift-stance, esp the switch right hook. Stevenson, who is overall an excellent defensive fighter, doesn't seem to know how to defend against this tactic.
> 
> ...


I want to apologise to you by the way for my brash behaviour a few weeks back. You've been making good posts lately, even if I disagree with some of what you say. I lose my temper at times.

Anyway, back to the topic. I agree with you on that, but it is in a different way. Bika throws those switch shots when Stevenson was stepping out because Bika's footwork is so bad he probably can't stand in a normal stance :lol: (seriously, I can't think of 1 world level fighter who has ever had this bad footwork past or present) whereas Kovalev throws that switch left cross almost exclusively while coming forwards, and as we saw when Bika got his feet mixed up coming forwards he got NAILED with left hands. I think each man has a weapon that is the others weakness. And that is why it is one of the best fights that can be made.

Fuck what everyone else is saying. It is a genuine 50/50 if there ever was one. And I don't even care who would win. I just want to see it, and I want to see it next.

Do Kovalev vs Stevenson next and put Beterbiev - Pascal on the undercard. The numbers that'd do in Canada... Shit, it could be a PPV imo.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah, Campillo was taking a beating


Chanced putting 30 on rounds 3 and 4 but ive noticed that coral palped it. Cant complain though, was waiting on Stevenson points for 800 as last part of acca there, fucking giving me a sweat with showboating in the last round haha


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Has anyone ever looked better than that against Bika? I had it 119-107. He won 11 rounds and scored 2 official and 1 unofficial knockdown. He showed he can take a punch better than many thought, he showed he can pace himself out 12 rounds and maintain his power late, he showed good skill, good combo's AT TIMES (that right hook to the body is lovely).
> 
> I don't think you can fault his performance really.


No, I agree he looked better than anyone has against Bika (including Ward-that fight was ugly as sin), I just think response to his performance needs to be measured accordingly, and all the factors taken into account. Bika's first fight at 175, more miles on the clock than Stevenson, and he's always failed at the top level. I just think that a good performance shouldn't be mistaken for a great one.

You're right about the scorecard too; absolutely shocking to think the fewest rounds any ref had Bika winning was 4. Terrible scorecards.

Fucking Bellew in the studio...what a knob of a man.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

AJ time. 

Wanna say I think Joshua's power is overrated.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Joshua won that round easy. Gavern fighting terrified.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Fucking hell, JOSHUA DOWN!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I want to apologise to you by the way for my brash behaviour a few weeks back. You've been making good posts lately, even if I disagree with some of what you say. I lose my temper at times.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic. I agree with you on that, but it is in a different way. Bika throws those switch shots when Stevenson was stepping out because Bika's footwork is so bad he probably can't stand in a normal stance :lol: (seriously, I can't think of 1 world level fighter who has ever had this bad footwork past or present) whereas Kovalev throws that switch left cross almost exclusively while coming forwards, and as we saw when Bika got his feet mixed up coming forwards he got NAILED with left hands. I think each man has a weapon that is the others weakness. And that is why it is one of the best fights that can be made.
> 
> ...


:deal It's more of a 50/50 fight than I'd like to admit.

- & no worries about being argumentative. Same goes for me. I enjoy it, this sport is supposed to bring out passion in its fans. Besides, I'm sometimes hampered by the fact that I'm not always right. :smile


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Joshua KO3 Gavern.

I still think Joshua's power is overrated.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> :deal It's more of a 50/50 fight than I'd like to admit.
> 
> - & no worries about being argumentative. Same goes for me. I enjoy it, this sport is supposed to bring out passion in its fans. Besides, I'm sometimes hampered by the fact that I'm not always right. :smile


IMO, Stevenson is in the same situation as Broner. People will always try discredit him no matter how good he looks.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Still a twat.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

One handed. He bores you to sleep with his right, and then explodes with his left. I always liked Hopkins' chances, given that he should be capable of taking that one weapon from AS. Guess we'll never know, but I'm still not impressed. Lack of offensive variation, and poor balance.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Joshua KO3 Gavern.
> 
> I still think Joshua's power is overrated.


Because it is.
He lacks that sharpness that can make you go to sleep with 1 or 2 touches.

Joshua needs to throw a lot to actually get an opponent completely out.
(a lot compared to Price, Wilder, Wlad and the like) Wilder carried Gavern.


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

I think Stevenson might be starting to slow down a bit. Still, he beat Bika more impressively than anyone ever did. Beterbiev looked good (alot better than he did vs Page , in that fight, both looked like they had taken a few dozen beers since their balances were so terrible) but I'm still not sold a 100% on him. Him beating Campillo was pretty much a foregone conclusion since Campillo chin is terrible, and Beterbiev can punch like a mule. I want to see him vs a tough guy who won't fold the first time he's touched before annointing him the next best thing. Him vs Fonfara (if he beat Chavez jr, which he should) would be a real interesting fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Jesus of Montreal said:


> I think Stevenson might be starting to slow down a bit. Still, he beat Bika more impressively than anyone ever did. Beterbiev looked good (alot better than he did vs Page , in that fight, both looked like they had taken a few dozen beers since their balances were so terrible) but I'm still not sold a 100% on him. Him beating Campillo was pretty much a foregone conclusion since Campillo chin is terrible, and Beterbiev can punch like a mule. I want to see him vs a tough guy who won't fold the first time he's touched before annointing him the next best thing. Him vs Fonfara (if he beat Chavez jr, which he should) would be a real interesting fight.


How about Beterbiev - Bika?


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

yeah, would also be a really interesting fight. As I said, at this point, we wont learn anything more about beterbiev unless he fights someone who can take his punch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think the people I see giving Stevenson shit are being very unfair. He looked awesome, to me.
> 
> Well, as awesome as one can look against Bika.


yeah who has looked good vs Bika. Ward worked his ass off to eek out a win


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

vicious


----------



## Jesus of Montreal (Apr 4, 2015)

As for Stevenson Kovalev, while I'm a big Stevenson fan, I think that it will come down to wheter or not Stevenson can at least stunned Kovalev the first 3 - 4 times he comes inside. If he does so, and it makes Kovalev reluctant, we would have a fight, but if he doesnt, I pretty much think that he'll get steamrolled.

The sad thing with this fight is that considering the style matchup, I'm pretty sure that the loser will looked a lot worse than he really is, and he will be labeled as a fraud.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> IMO, Stevenson is in the same situation as Broner. People will always try discredit him no matter how good he looks.


Ahh.. neither are good? Kovalev beats Stevenson easily and Beterbiev beats both of them, I guarantee it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Stevenson never has and never will be an elite fighter. The amount of praise he got for the Dawson KO was ridiculous. He's a B class fighter and that's it. Put him in with Beterbiev next and see just how good he isn't.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah who has looked good vs Bika. Ward worked his ass off to eek out a win


120-108 and 2x 118-110. Hardly eked it out.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> 120-108 and 2x 118-110. Hardly eked it out.


Shit scorecards, you clearly didn't watch the fight


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

dyna said:


> Shit scorecards, you clearly didn't watch the fight


I did watch the fight actually. It was a much closer affair than the cards may suggest, but just because each round itself was close, doesn't mean the cards have to be.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Beterbiev is good but has no defense at all, Kovalev and Stevenson both take his head off, remember hes only 8 fights in hes yet to fight someone who actually punches back

I dont know why people love to jump on prospects backs and overhype them when they lose they stop being fans of them, at least back your guy til the end


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Ahh.. neither are good? Kovalev beats Stevenson easily and Beterbiev beats both of them, I guarantee it.


Kovalev is better


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> 120-108 and 2x 118-110. Hardly eked it out.


fight was closer on my scorecard. I'll say he eked out every round he won


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> fight was closer on my scorecard. I'll say he eked out every round he won


It was harder-fought, for sure. Ward made the mistake of fighting Bika where Bika excels; up close and dirty. I only watched it the one time, but from memory it was an awful, dull fight to watch.


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Stevenson never has and never will be an elite fighter. The amount of praise he got for the Dawson KO was ridiculous. He's a B class fighter and that's it. Put him in with Beterbiev next and see just how good he isn't.


You used to hang off Dawson's nuts fagboy, stop trying to undermine Stevenson because he sonned your sugar daddy.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think whoever lands first is who wins in the Kovalev vs. Stevenson fight.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Was this card worth watching? might download it


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Was this card worth watching? might download it


IMO round 11 of Bika/Adonis was good shit man


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Beterbiev is good but has no defense at all, Kovalev and Stevenson both take his head off, remember hes only 8 fights in hes yet to fight someone who actually punches back
> 
> I dont know why people love to jump on prospects backs and overhype them when they lose they stop being fans of them, at least back your guy til the end


I'll be a fan of Beterbiev until the end, I've been a fan since I saw him at the Chicago Worlds in 2007.
He isn't a prospect, he's like Lomachenko. I don't care him many fights he's had, he'll take Kovalev's and Stevenson's head off. Stevenson doesn't even deserve to be in the conversation tbh


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> You used to hang off Dawson's nuts fagboy, stop trying to undermine Stevenson because he sonned your sugar daddy.


The fuck are you talking about. The only time I haven't hated watching Dawson was when he fought Adamek. Stevenson is a left hand and that's it, he's old and has no chin. I didn't know you followed boxing? I've only seen you having a cry in the lounge.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


I'd love to know how they're calculating that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> I'll be a fan of Beterbiev until the end, I've been a fan since I saw him at the Chicago Worlds in 2007.
> He isn't a prospect, he's like Lomachenko. I don't care him many fights he's had, he'll take Kovalev's and Stevenson's head off. Stevenson doesn't even deserve to be in the conversation tbh


Styles make fights people seem to forget you can be better than someone in every single way but still lose to them, Beterbiev walking forward with no head movement hes just asking to get countered by Stevenson

And Kovalev destroys him, straight punches always beat wide ones plus his height advantage, let the man fight someone half decent then see what happens


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd love to know how they're calculating that.


I thought the left hook barely landed


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The fuck are you talking about. The only time I haven't hated watching Dawson was when he fought Adamek. Stevenson is a left hand and that's it, he's old and has no chin. I didn't know you followed boxing? I've only seen you having a cry in the lounge.


:theretherebogo


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd love to know how they're calculating that.


I find it strange that Beterbiev has a peakforce of 973 LB FT, which isn't even 1500 Newton meter.
Yet all studies I've seen cite much higher numbers for punching power and it's not like they've only studies heavyweights.

http://www.docdroid.net/wjcs/4491-12130-1-pb.pdf.html
http://bjsm.bmj.com/content/39/10/710.full

I think they've pulled the mass out of their ass during calculation or they're using a pressure meter which is going to be inaccurate in a boxing glove.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Beterbiev and Campillo in the ring!
> 
> I'm fully on Beterbiev's dick. He'd best not let me down haha!* I got Artur 'About Billions' Beterbiev* in 3 rounds.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That's nice they're using the punch force
> 973 pounds of force


Still ain't at Zelenoff's level.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

SJS20 said:


> Froch vs Stevenson would of been a real interesting fight.


From what we have seen of Stevenson in his last two fights, I'd expect Froch would wear him down and stop him in the 9th or 10th round.



Chacal said:


> I think the people I see giving Stevenson shit are being very unfair. He looked awesome, to me.
> 
> Well, as awesome as one can look against Bika.


:lol: Are you fucked in the head? Stevenson looked terrible, a pale imitation of himself from 2013.



Juiceboxbiotch said:


> He did look good. He can give Kovalev problems with that straight left. Stevenson/Kovalev is a damn good fight right now.


:rofl Another dill. Stevenson has been running from Kovalev and tonight should have told you why.

Kovalev undoubtedly destroys Stevenson and the round number only depends on whether Stevenson gets his fat arse into any kind of shape or not.



Cableaddict said:


> I agree, Stevenson looked about as good as he's ever been. Nice & controlled, also.


As good as he's ever been? atsch Fuck me, are you retarded? Stevenson is now slow as shit, and nothing like he was in 2013.

You must really want to suck his cock.



Chacal said:


> IMO, Stevenson is in the same situation as Broner. People will always try discredit him no matter how good he looks.


That is a poor comparison, it has been quite a while since Stevenson has looked good, but his fanboys are determined to create some myth that he is one of the best in boxing today.

*Wake up, you pig ignorant cunts.*


----------



## Badlok (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd love to know how they're calculating that.


They put chips in the gloves.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I'd love to know how they're calculating that.


Scientifically, of course.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Styles make fights people seem to forget you can be better than someone in every single way but still lose to them, Beterbiev walking forward with no head movement hes just asking to get countered by Stevenson
> 
> And Kovalev destroys him, straight punches always beat wide ones plus his height advantage, let the man fight someone half decent then see what happens


Beterbiev has shorter, straighter punches than Kovalev. Plus his head movement is very good for an offensive fighter. He hasn't fought anyone half decent? Cloud, Campillo? Sure they aren't world beaters but Beterbiev destroyed them.
You do know that Beterbiev is 184cm compared to Kovalev's 183cm? Do you even know who Beterbiev is?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> Beterbiev has shorter, straighter punches than Kovalev. Plus his head movement is very good for an offensive fighter. He hasn't fought anyone half decent? Cloud, Campillo? Sure they aren't world beaters but Beterbiev destroyed them.
> You do know that Beterbiev is 184cm compared to Kovalev's 183cm? Do you even know who Beterbiev is?


Kovalev is easily 6 foot 2 he is listed as 6 foot but he was the same size as Campillo and taller than Hopkins whos listed as 6 foot 1

He swings so many hooks and does not move his head Campillo kept hitting him with jabs even when hes hurt, no need to hype a guy because you like him same thing happened with Lomachenko then he lost to Salido


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Styles make fights people seem to forget you can be better than someone in every single way but still lose to them, Beterbiev walking forward with no head movement hes just asking to get countered by Stevenson
> 
> And Kovalev destroys him,* straight punches always beat wide ones* plus his height advantage, let the man fight someone half decent then see what happens


If that was the case Khan would have beaten Garcia, it's not that simple. Beterbiev can throw wide and short punches, I'd say he's better than Kovalev on the inside, but even on the outside his wide shots could land and do damage because Kovalev stands straight up. Pascal caught Kovalev with some wide shots.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> From what we have seen of Stevenson in his last two fights, I'd expect Froch would wear him down and stop him in the 9th or 10th round.
> 
> :lol: Are you fucked in the head? Stevenson looked terrible, a pale imitation of himself from 2013.
> 
> ...


Safe to say you disagree then...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Mushin said:


> If that was the case Khan would have beaten Garcia, it's not that simple. Beterbiev can throw wide and short punches, I'd say he's better than Kovalev on the inside, but even on the outside his wide shots could land and do damage because Kovalev stands straight up. Pascal caught Kovalev with some wide shots.


But Khan did land more punches than Garcia just Khan has no power

Kovalev and Beterbiev both have devastating power so whoever lands first wins, Paacal is fast as hell though, Hopkins could land on Kovalev


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> Safe to say you disagree then...


The Stevenson fanboys need to go back and watch his fights from 2013, to see how much he has deteriorated.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> The Stevenson fanboys need to go back and watch his fights from 2013, to see how much he has deteriorated.


you know, I didn't think Stevenson looked bad yesterday and he won over Stevenson more convincingly than everybody I can remember, but he did seem slower than 2 years ago. I got reminded that he was 37 when they showed the tale of the tape and wondered how much longer he's got. He's in a similar position as Sergio Martinez years ago


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> you know, I didn't think Stevenson looked bad yesterday and he won over Stevenson more convincingly than everybody I can remember, but he did seem slower than 2 years ago. I got reminded that he was 37 when they showed the tale of the tape and wondered how much longer he's got. He's in a similar position as Sergio Martinez years ago


I remember when Stevenson was an exciting force in the Light Heavyweight Division.

Bika is probably shot, & it was his first fight at 175.

For guys who rely on their athletic abilities to the extent that Stevenson does, they will eventually have their Roy Jones moment.

Right now I would say that Stevenson is where Roy Jones was after his first fight with Antonio Tarver, if Stevenson fights Kovalev soon, he will be like Roy Jones in his 2nd fight with Antonio Tarver.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> I remember when Stevenson was an exciting force in the Light Heavyweight Division.
> 
> Bika is probably shot, & it was his first fight at 175.
> 
> ...


Roy's decline was more drastic than that. I'd say Stevenson is more like Sergio Martinez in the Macklin fight.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Adonis Stevenson
NO Brain
YES Chin
YES Heart


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Roy's decline was more drastic than that. I'd say Stevenson is more like Sergio Martinez in the Macklin fight.


Sergio's decline was all about his glass knees.

Roy's decline was a lessening of his reflexes and speed overall.

Stevenson looked flabby & his back undefined, a noticeable difference to just two years ago.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> The Stevenson fanboys need to go back and watch his fights from 2013, to see how much he has deteriorated.


All I said was that he looked good, and I'm really just comparing this performance to his last fight. I'm far from a Stevenson fanboy and I'm still picking Kovalev by KO/stoppage.

<------ Wrong tree
You are barking up it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Sergio's decline was all about his glass knees.
> 
> Roy's decline was a lessening of his reflexes and speed overall.
> 
> Stevenson looked flabby & his back undefined, a noticeable difference to just two years ago.


Sergio started a downturn ever since the Dzinziruk fight from age and then his knees and the Chavez fight slowed him down more. Roy's decline came from age yes, but it was drastic because of the weight drop from heavyweight


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Sergio started a downturn ever since the Dzinziruk fight from age and then his knees and the Chavez fight slowed him down more. Roy's decline came from age yes, but it was drastic because of the weight drop from heavyweight


Until Sergio got caught in the 12th round against Jr(and twisted his knee), he was putting on a masterclass and looked as good as he ever had.

I don't buy Roy's excuse about the weight drop from heavyweight being responsible for what was a natural decline for a man of his age.

He was 193 as a heavyweight, and that was with him eating everything he could, doing extra weights and roids to get there.

A decent amount of that weight would fall away from just backing off the weights & level of roids.

What was Roy weighing on the night of his light heavyweight fights after rehydrating?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Until Sergio got caught in the 12th round against Jr(and twisted his knee), he was putting on a masterclass and looked as good as he ever had.
> 
> I don't buy Roy's excuse about the weight drop from heavyweight being responsible for what was a natural decline for a man of his age.
> 
> ...


Sergio won every round except for the 12th vs Chavez Jr and dominated him (like Stevenson dominated his last 2 fights), but he still had slowed down noticeably prior to that round and that fight.

Sergio physically was his best at middleweight from Kelly Pavlik to Dzinziruk. He was still winning and stopped Macklin and Barker and schooled Chavez, but he wan't at his best. Same with Stevenson.

And I disagree with you about Roy. That weight dropped hurt him imo, but that's not the point. My point is that his decline was sudden and overnight. Sergio's and Stevenson's seem to be more gradual. I doubt Stevenson gets KO'd in his next fight


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I doubt Stevenson gets KO'd in his next fight


I guess it depends on who Stevenson fights next.

If he doesn't fight Kovalev next, who does he fight next?


----------

